# chkcken brine needs help



## papajim (Oct 3, 2014)

First of all, I understand the advantages of brining chicken. My recipe is simple, 1 gallon water, 1 cup sea salt, 1 cup brown sugar. I have just recently started brining my chicken, have always injected.  Recently cooked a brined chicken in a comp. It was good but still lacked that first place flavor I expected . Placed on rack to let excess brine drip off. Lightly seasoned with a low salt rub. Any suggestions to take this recipe to the next level.

papajim

I'm not perfect.... just like to add my .02 on the internet


----------



## themule69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Add another layer of flavor. Maybe use some herbs in your brine. Try using different types of wood. Keep good notes as to what you are doing. That way you know what to tweak for the next change.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Oct 3, 2014)

JJ uses a good brine that I have used with good results. Use the search bar & check his out VS what yours contains and make adjustments if you wish.....HTH, Willie


----------



## goliath (Oct 3, 2014)

i found this on the forum last year and have used it religiously with great results. have even done some injecting!!!

I take a standard poultry brine of:

1 Gal Water
2.5 oz Salt - Kosher
2.5 oz Sugar
1 ½  tsp Garlic Powder
1 ½  tsp Onion Powder
1 ½  tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning)
1 ½  tsp Celery Seed

To that I add a grocery store size bottle of Kraft Catalina Salad Dressing and a bottle of Crystal Hot Sauce.

For the individual pieces I marinate 24 hours.  For the whole bird I go up to 48 hours. 

I spatchcock the whole bird because I think it cooks faster, and also gives more skin exposure, allowing it to get past the rubbery stage.

Once out of the marinade and drained, they get rubbed in:

¾ C. Sugar
1 T Kosher Salt
2T Black Pepper
1T Garlic
1T Onion
2T Old Bay
4T Paprika
2 t dry mustard
½ t ground bay
½ t ground rosemary


----------



## themule69 (Oct 3, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> i found this on the forum last year and have used it religiously with great results. have even done some injecting!!!
> 
> I take a standard poultry brine of:
> 
> ...


That sounds tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 3, 2014)

Try replacing at least half the water with orange juice.  It shot my brines to another level.  I also add a little Prague Powder #1 to my brines (1/4 tsp per 6 lb chicken). Check if you can use curing salt though.  Could be a DQ issue.


----------



## papajim (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks to all who replied. This goes to show you if you have a problem ask the experts on this forum. Thanks again guys.

papajim

I'm not perfect... just like to add  my .02 on the internet


----------

